# Loco address is on Z21 and MRC ?



## Irkutsker (Jul 6, 2020)

Hello

I found that when setting the loco address on Z21 and MRC there is a difference: On Z21, if you want to set the long address > 128, you must reset CV 17, 18 (calculated according to the following link: Calculation of CV settings for 4-digit (long) address ). On MRC it's almost automatic (except for some old decoders).
Why ? Could it be because the MRC interferes more deeply with the hardware decode ?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Irkutsker said:


> Hello
> 
> I found that when setting the loco address on Z21 and MRC there is a difference: On Z21, if you want to set the long address > 128, you must reset CV 17, 18 (calculated according to the following link: Calculation of CV settings for 4-digit (long) address ). On MRC it's almost automatic (except for some old decoders).
> Why ? Could it be because the MRC interferes more deeply with the hardware decode ?


 Maybe we're losing something in translation. MRC doesn't interfere with anything. It uses standard NMRA recommended decoder settings for using a long address. You simply enter the long address as part of the setup process. Most newer decoders come with CV 29 pre-set to use the long address, so it's transparent to the user (older decoders would require you to change the value of CV 29 before it would accept a long address). It sounds like on the z21, you have to actually program the CV's to store a long address, which would be a serious down-check for that system. I have been using a Prodigy Advance 2 for 15 years, and have never had to change a CV to store a long address.

I'm hoping that J.Albert can actually use his unquestioning adoration of the z21 to correct that misconception... if it is one.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

*OP:*
_"I found that when setting the loco address on Z21 and MRC there is a difference: On Z21, if you want to set the long address > 128, you must reset CV 17, 18 (calculated according to the following link: Calculation of CV settings for 4-digit (long) address )."_

I've never needed to do that with *any* of my locomotives (about 30 in all).
Not once. Ever.

What hardware/software are you using?

Is it a z21 control box (hardware) and z21 app (software)?
*or...*
Are you using a Digikeijs DR5000 (hardware) with the z21 app?

Here's a complete step by step procedure on how I set an engine number (can be ANY number from 1 to 9999):
Loco can be on isolated "programming track" or "on the main" -- z21 doesn't seem to care... BUT... don't do this on the main UNLESS you remove all other engines!
1. Launch z21 app
2. Touch "programming"
3. In the "Loco Address" pane (upper right), touch "Active Address" (doesn't matter if there's an address already there or not)
4. Enter the desired address on the keypad
5. Touch "Program"
*Done.*

Programming the number is exactly as I've described it as above.
No "fooling with short or long address" CV's at all. No fooling with ANYTHING like that. The z21 app (along with the z21 hardware) handles all of those calculations behind the scenes -- the user doesn't have to worry about it.

I'm using the entry-level "z21start" hardware controller, and the older z21 app (red engine on blue background) running on an Android tablet.

Are you using the DigiKeijs?
I'm wondering if something is going on there...?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I think he is asking about information he found on the internet. I don't think he actually HAS a z21 at all, but is considering replacing / augmenting (the former would work, the latter not) a Prodigy Advance2 with one.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a Uhlenbrock decoder in a PIKO locomotive that must be manually programmed for the long address. It is not possible to set a long address using the NCE Powercab with this decoder. CV 17 and 18 must be programmed with the binary number split into two equal halves with the last two digits of the binary changed to 11.

There is a calculator available to convert this for you and then the two three digit numbers as a result of the calculation are entered into CV 17 and 18 sequentially.

Short addresses for CV 1 are only possible to 127. Anything higher than this number must have CV 1 turned OFF and CV 17 & 18 turned ON.

This link will explain in more detail and has the calculator to use. Follow the instructions and you will be able to set an address higher than 127. 

Address Calculator


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> I have a Uhlenbrock decoder in a PIKO locomotive that must be manually programmed for the long address. It is not possible to set a long address using the NCE Powercab with this decoder. CV 17 and 18 must be programmed with the binary number split into two equal halves with the last two digits of the binary changed to 11.
> 
> There is a calculator available to convert this for you and then the two three digit numbers as a result of the calculation are entered into CV 17 and 18 sequentially.
> 
> ...


And since he is in Asian Russia (Irkutsk), that might be true for the OP as well.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

CT wrote:
_"And since he is in Asian Russia (Irkutsk), that might be true for the OP as well."_

Hmmm...
*OP:*
Is Russian your native language?
If so, you might want to check this fellow's channel on YouTube:


https://www.youtube.com/c/dcctrain/videos



Seems to me that he has posted some of them in Russian...


----------

